# Spanish Loop Natural



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've got some forks coming from Scotland soon so I wanted to really work a natural for practice before they get here. I, once again, cut a fork out of my hedge and went to work. I actually documented some of my progress, for once.
Here's the original branch, a nice, thick, symetrical fork:







I decided I was going to really work this one down. Every other natural I've ever made has kept it's natural shape, more or less. As a guide for size and shape I traced around my Performance Catapults SPS. I didn't expect the resulting slinghsot to at all resemble the SPS, it was just for a rough guide.







I don't have much of a workbench or many tools. I did this one by clamping it to an old table in the garage. Tools used: Bow saw, coping saw, Dremel with sanding drum (mostly to remove tool marks), 4-in-1 rasp and sandpaper. Oh, and a drill for the holes that I'll tell you about in a second.







Now it's cut and rasped down to about the size and shape I want.







I figured since I was already in over my head I might as well so something else I'd never done before and add some "Spanish Loops". SLs had their 15min. of fame around here last year. Dayhiker and Nathan both made examples of SL catapults. I always admired them but didn't think I was capable of doing it right. Well I'm still not sure, but here it is.







I'm happy with it overall. I sanded it first with 60grit (basically paper rasp) and then 100 and 150. It probably needs another hour of sanding to be perfect(er) but for now it has a coat of superglue on it and is being shot


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice job MJ! How does it shoot?_


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I like it, dude! Nice shape.
I have no tools save for a peach-pit whittling knife and some sandpaper. I have rasps and file, but I don't use them to make slings. 
??? why??? 'Cause I'm a hardheaded basket case. Good work.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice MJ. There is a fork in my cabinet with an EPS traced on it. I am ashamed to say it has been that way for many weeks. 
You have given me the inspiration to get to work and face the challenge.
Thanks for showing us the progression of your work.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

fatboy said:


> Very nice MJ. There is a fork in my cabinet with an EPS traced on it. I am ashamed to say it has been that way for many weeks.
> You have given me the inspiration to get to work and face the challenge.
> Thanks for showing us the progression of your work.


I almost used the EPS but it was too wide







Now that it's finished I don't think it would have made much difference.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

DUDE! ... nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, MJ.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

MJ that's the perfect(est) slingshot I have seen from you.









Seriously though, Way to go, at making that branch into something anyone would die to shoot.

*insert Thumbs up dude*

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice work there, I like the loops! How do they shoot?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very cool M_J, looks like its really symmetrical and a good shooter too, how did you fit/glue the tabs?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That some nice wood working there, MJ. Nice shooter!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> very cool M_J, looks like its really symmetrical and a good shooter too, how did you fit/glue the tabs?


Good question. Looks like the hole was drilled at an angle from the side of the fork up through the center of the tip. A loop of para and the knot recessed. Very clean set-up.

Good job M-J, There is a bit more work involved with this one.

M-J, I have got to ask you. "Would you throw this one away as quickly as you would, the last one you built"??

Bill


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> very cool M_J, looks like its really symmetrical and a good shooter too, how did you fit/glue the tabs?


Good question. Looks like the hole was drilled at an angle from the side of the fork up through the center of the tip. A loop of para and the knot recessed. Very clean set-up.

Good job M-J, There is a bit more work involved with this one.

M-J, I have got to ask you. "Would you throw this one away as quickly as you would, the last one you built"??

Bill
[/quote]I drilled from the top down and the paracord is melted into a bulb and copiously glued and recessed.
I haven't shot it that much yet. I put on an older set of tubes but they're pretty thrashed. It has flats on it now, I'll shoot it more today. Paracord tabs are one of my favorite attachment methods so I'm sure it will do fine.
No, Bill, it would be a shame to toss this one away. However, the one you're so hung up on was a few builds ago. I still have that one but the one's I've made since then have all been either given away or traded. I'll almost certainly do the same with this one.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry Mj I just can't get my head around how paracord tabs are good. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt that they are, I aparently can't grasp the concept that's all. ( and that bothers me







)..

LGD

Still a nice looker you got there

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Sorry Mj I just can't get my head around how paracord tabs are good. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt that they are, I aparently can't grasp the concept that's all. ( and that bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, man. Can't explain it. I much prefer them for fixed tubes because it really does help them shoot better than just tying them on the fork. Something about not having to curve over the fork tip, maybe.
Plus they're super quick-change. I have a short cuff of Chinese tube on the loop that I roll up on the bands to secure them and then roll off to change. I could do it blindfolded.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

M_J said:


> Sorry Mj I just can't get my head around how paracord tabs are good. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt that they are, I aparently can't grasp the concept that's all. ( and that bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, man. Can't explain it. I much prefer them for fixed tubes because it really does help them shoot better than just tying them on the fork. Something about not having to curve over the fork tip, maybe.
Plus they're super quick-change. I have a short cuff of Chinese tube on the loop that I roll up on the bands to secure them and then roll off to change. I could do it blindfolded.








[/quote]

I would love to see some pics of that.....today is Monday, I need coffee, i need people to speak slowly(or not at all, in some cases here at work) and I need pics to show me that method, M_J...
thanks!

*****DUH!!







ok, i see it in the pic, now...... ok....back to the coffee machine


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice MJ good job


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking good michael


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Great transformation from a STICK to a sweet Catty! great size and pretty wood . What kind of hedge did it come from?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Mj!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

great metamorphosis


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

looks great. Definitely peaked my interest in spanish loops.


----------

